# Body mount and radiator support bushing question



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

I'm changing the body mounts and radiator support bushings on my 66 GTO. I ordered the gm goodmark kit from summit. The kit has 14 body bushings and the 2 radiator support bushings. The front radiator bushings are completely different than the body bushings in the kit, they are about half as thick as the body bushings. They even have separate instructions. The radiator bushings that were in my car were the same as the body bushings with 3 thick washers between the frame and the bushing. 
So my question is what is original or correct? I'll have about 2" of space with the ones from the kit and don't see being able to line things up without taking the whole front end off.
Otherwise it was pretty easy except 1 trunk mount bolt won't come out due to the nut rusting out. 
As alway I appreciate the input.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

In my experience, the bushings are all the same thickness. How well does the front clip align with the rest of the body right now? If you install the thin, repop rad support bushings, your whole front end is likely to droop and not line up with anything. I have found in just about every case, that OEM stuff is superior to re-pop, if remotely re-usable. Go with your logic on this one, and install bushings as thick as the originals or install some good originals.


----------



## topfuel67 (Dec 23, 2008)

It lined up good, except the feners by the doors are in so there is a gap in rocker molding. All the bushings are old and rotted. I can see " CHEVROLET" letters on the old body bushings, but not on the radiator ones. Plus the extra washers makes me believe the radiator ones have been changed but not the body.
I thought the gm goodmark would be as close to original as possible which is why I paid 2x what cheaper kits go for on ebay.


----------

